# Solved: Can't change read-only attributes...



## tishtosh

Hello there,

I know there's probably a thread on here about this but hey... it makes me feel special 

Right I have issues with my new (1 week old) install of W7.
I have 2 HDDs that I used from my old PC, one of which is my media drive with my pictures, music etc on.
On the other I performed a clean install of W7 on it. It works fine but on my iTunes I can't edit any song information. I looked on the permissions and the Read-only is 'blobbed' (not checked). I have unchecked it, and a window pops up saying the attributes are being changed on all the files, but then I the song data still can't be changed. So I opened up the properties again and the read-only box was still 'blobbed'.

I tried using command prompt to change that perms (see image for the command I used)









But as you can see the access is denied and nothing has happened to the attributes.

Can anyone help with this?

Thanks in advance for your help!

Toby


----------



## Byteman

There is a tiny Reg file that you can download to put a "Take Ownership" tab available when you right click on any file or folder, to take ownership of said item....this is common to have happen when you move a drive with old files to a new system, your docs etc will give you an "access denied" error message. Please let us know if this works for you.

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...ership-to-explorer-right-click-menu-in-vista/


----------



## tishtosh

I saw a lot of "Success" on the command window that came up, but- as before - the files don't have "read-only" marked in the properties, but the folders (My Music/any folder within that) still have the read-only box 'blobbed'.

Still can't edit song info in iTunes


----------



## Byteman

Right- and, taking ownership, means that you can change permissions, and have access, where the blobbed effect would not happen. Not sure what is causing this, but it is along the lines of what I posted.....

You have to apply taking ownership to the the main folder, E:\ or all the subfolders in E: and also, to all the files...and sometimes, that means files individually. Try some.

Here is an article about the old method of taking ownership, there may be something you need to do first, such as being in an administrator account?

*http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1911-take-ownership-shortcut.html*

Read about junction point folders like My Music....you simply may have to make a new folder and move the music files into it....

Note:: Make sure you are applying the changes to ONLY the extra old drive, (E:\) that is a separate hard drive....

Do NOT apply this to your boot hard drive where Win7 is running.


----------



## tishtosh

Exactly, it said it had worked, and the permissions on the individual files seem alright, but the foler permissions won't change.

I was just going to try your idea of moving them all to a new folder, and had an idea. Checked the properties of the new folder I'd created in E:/ and it was 'blobbed' as read-only too, and wouldn't change.

Obviously the perms of the entire HDD need to change but I can't right-click and 'take ownership' of it, how would I do this? I've checked all the tabs and can't fidn any tools in there to do it?


----------



## Byteman

I think you could do the whole drive but it would take a while since you also need to check "Replace owner on subcontainers and objects"

I am reading that you need to do both things in Win7, after you take ownership, you still need to manually change the folder permissions....something I never really had to do in XP if I recall.....and, in XP, it was easier to just take ownership of the entire drive.

It's longwinded and some tricky work involved but if you carefully do what is here, and use the commands as they apply to your system......you may be able to gain access to the files. Look at the info it explains far better than I could....

http://www.blogsdna.com/2159/how-to...sions-to-access-files-folder-in-windows-7.htm


----------



## tishtosh

Thanks a lot! I'll update the thread with my progress


----------



## tishtosh

Sorry for the double post, but...

So I followed the instructions for parts one and two there (most of which I'd tried before but hey). First part worked fine, everything was apparently set correctly.

On the second part however I got the following error:








So the folders within My Music are denying changes...
What can I do about that?!

Thanks for all the help so far 

PS, I was setting 'Full control' for all the users except 'everyone', as a security measure.


----------



## Byteman

Try what is here, I know it is similar to what you have been trying but there might be a step or two here that was not showing in my other links etc

http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7files/thread/a409c1b1-f12d-43f3-bb07-54048cfc9e03

Note the part about the user names being the same... could you make an account with an old account name and try?

I wish I had more help for you.


----------



## tishtosh

I think I have the user name as before (although I'm not 100% on that), but I normally just use my name so it should be...

I just tried setting 'everyone' to have full access, and get the same result as the last post, I get an 'access is denied' for the My Music folder but all the others seem to be able to change perms.

Getting a bit confused with it now...

I might try copying everything out to my C:, formatting the E: then moving it all back. You reckon that might work?

Don't worry about it, you're giving all the help you can, thanks


----------



## TheOutcaste

When looking at Folder Properties, the Read Only (RO) box will ALWAYS be shaded (With a Classic Theme it will be a grayed check).
This box does not indicate the current attributes of the folder, or the files it contains. Instead, it shows what action will be taken when you click *Apply* or *OK*.


 If Checked, the RO attribute will be set.
 If unchecked, the RO attribute will be unset.
 If shaded (blobbed) there will be no change.
 As noted, this only applies to *Files* in the folder, it will *not* change the RO attribute on a *folder*. That has to be done from the Command Prompt.

Adding the *Attributes* column in *Details* view, or using the *attrib* command in a Command Prompt (or comparable command in VBScript/jscript/etc) is the only way to see the current setting of the RO attribute on a folder.

To take ownership of the drive and reset permissions:
Right click the drive, click *Properties*.
Click the *Security* tab.
Click the *Advanced* button (not the *Edit* button).
Click the *Owner* tab.
Click the *Edit* button.
Highlight your username.
Check the box for *Replace owner on subcontainers and objects*.
Click *OK* to close each dialog until it begins applying permissions.
If you get any errors, click *Continue*.
When done, close the *Properties* dialog. *It must be closed and re-opened.*
Right click the drive, click *Properties*.
Click the *Security* tab.
Click the *Advanced* button (not the *Edit* button).
Click the *Permissions* tab.
Click the *Change Permissions* button.
Add your account if needed.
If *Administrators, System*, and your account do not show *Full Control* for *This folder, subfolder, and files*, highlight each and click *Edit*.
Change the permissions to *Full Control*, and the *Apply to:* box to *This folder, subfolder, and files*.
The *Users* group should have three entries:

*Read & Execute* for *This folder, subfolder, and files*.
*Create folders / append data* for *This folder and subfolders*.
*Special* for *Subfolders only*
Select/add each one and set the *Apply to:* box as needed.
Use this list to set the permissions.

Full Control
Traverse folder / execute file
List folder / read data
Read attributes
Read extended attributes
Create files / write data
Create folders / append data
Write attributes
Write extended attributes
Delete subfolders and files
Delete
Read permissions
Change permissions
Take ownership
For *Read & Execute*, check #'s 2, 3, 4, 5, and 12 only.
For *Create folders / append data* check # 7 only.
For *Special* check # 6 only.
*Everyone* should have one entry shown as *Special*. It will have the same permissions as the *Users Read & Execute* except *Apply to:* is *This folder only*.
*Creator Owner* should have one entry shown as *Special*. It will have *Full Control* permissions and *Apply to:* is *Subfolders and files only*.
*OK* back to the *Permissions* tab if needed and check the box for *Replace all child permissions with inheritable permissions from this object.*
You'll get a warning that explicitly defined permissions will be removed. Click *Yes* to continue.
If you get any errors, just click *Continue*.


----------



## tishtosh

It works! You're a beaut!
Thanks for getting this sorted 


And thanks for the help Byteman! I think it was taking ownership manually that did it, rather than using the downloaded tool you linked.


----------

